# Remote control code for new LG OLED TV



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Has anyone been successful in program the remote to operate the new LG OLED tv's. I tried many of the codes and can't seem to get any of them to work.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess it might depend on which type (RC6x or RC7x) you are trying to program, as well possibly the receiver you're trying to use it with.

For what it's worth, I've got an RC66 that had been programmed to control an LG plasma a few years back and still controls a 2016 model LG OLED without having needed any further programming.

Sorry I can't tell you what that code is offhand, but I probably got it from an old HR21 menu code list as that was what I was using when I first got that plasma.

Later when connecting a new HR44 to that plasma it was somehow able to get the LG's make through the HDMI port and set its RC7x control automatically.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, here are the two menu screens from the remote section for LG codes out of the HR21:



















Not sure, but I think my sets worked off of the second code (10017). Someone with better memory or quicker lookup skills than me might be able to tell how to read the code back from my remote, so that I could tell you for sure which one is working for me.

Now with all that said, I've no idea whether these codes for RC6x would be the same ones for RC7x remotes.


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

Try code 11423. Worked for me on new LG OLED65C7 installed 1 week ago. Great TV by the way. Replaced a failing Sony XBR 52" from 12 years ago. What a differerence!!!


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a new LG OLED model OLED55B9PUA and need a remote code for my Genie HR44. My remote is the RC71. I tried the recommend codes, but nothing worked. Anyone have an idea if this is possible?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> I have a new LG OLED model OLED55B9PUA and need a remote code for my Genie HR44. My remote is the RC71. I tried the recommend codes, but nothing worked. Anyone have an idea if this is possible?


I have an LG OLED and I just use HDMI CEC (HDMI control) to power the TV on/off. The way I set it up was to program the DVR remotes master power and volume to the AVR and use HDMI CEC to turn on the TV and DVR. Works great. One button on, one button off. You aren't going to be able to control the TV apps with it if that's what you're getting at. You'd still need the magic remote for that.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

SledgeHammer - thanks for the quick reply. Your solution is unique and I may have to utilize it. My initial goal was to use my Genie remote without the AVR running and simply control the volume and on/off for the LG TV. Hence the need for a remote code. At this point, I am starting to believe there are no codes for this tv. I'll keep looking.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

R0am3r said:


> SledgeHammer - thanks for the quick reply. Your solution is unique and I may have to utilize it. My initial goal was to use my Genie remote without the AVR running and simply control the volume and on/off for the LG TV. Hence the need for a remote code. At this point, I am starting to believe there are no codes for this tv. I'll keep looking.


If you have a Genie it is an interactive ( 2 way communication ) setup.
Menu, Settings & Help, Remote Control
Follow the instructions on the screen. If your model is not listed choose I don't know and the Genie will cycle thru it's codes and when it thinks it has found one it will ask if that works.
This works with RC65 or higher and the RC71 or higher remotes.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Ok, here are the two menu screens from the remote section for LG codes out of the HR21:
> 
> View attachment 29268
> 
> ...


The codes are the same for both remotes. However, the RC7x remotes do not have a slider so just skip that step since all TV codes start with a 1 .


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> SledgeHammer - thanks for the quick reply. Your solution is unique and I may have to utilize it. My initial goal was to use my Genie remote without the AVR running and simply control the volume and on/off for the LG TV. Hence the need for a remote code. At this point, I am starting to believe there are no codes for this tv. I'll keep looking.


Not unique. Its a common setup . My OLED doesn't have the sound bar. Why not use your speakers and AVR? You'll have better sound and the setup will work like you want it to.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Try Hisense codes.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Try Hisense codes.


Thanks for the idea. Unfortunately, none of the Hisense codes worked.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You probably need an RC73 remote. Usually if Lg codes don't work Hisense works for RC73 remotes.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

west99999 said:


> You probably need an RC73 remote. Usually if Lg codes don't work Hisense works for RC73 remotes.


Thanks again for the feedback. I ordered a couple of RC73s from Amazon and they should be in tomorrow. Since they are dirt cheap (and they come in a 2-pack), I figured this was a good excuse to replace my aging remotes. Hopefully this is a good fix.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> Thanks again for the feedback. I ordered a couple of RC73s from Amazon and they should be in tomorrow. Since they are dirt cheap (and they come in a 2-pack), I figured this was a good excuse to replace my aging remotes. Hopefully this is a good fix.


Did you order the backlit RC73B remotes? I like them a lot better than the RC73s.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have a Genie it is an interactive ( 2 way communication ) setup.
> Menu, Settings & Help, Remote Control
> Follow the instructions on the screen. If your model is not listed choose I don't know and the Genie will cycle thru it's codes and when it thinks it has found one it will ask if that works.
> This works with RC65 or higher and the RC71 or higher remotes.


Thanks for that post.

Jogged a memory of how I was able to get RC71 to control my old AVR (unsolved question in another forum).

It seems the RC7x needs that two-way from the HR44 for some of its programming (although, it shouldn't for a TV).

I haven't re-connected the 44 to sat yet, so I can't get to those screens, but I seem to recall now setting the original RC involved on-screen programming and power cycles. Somehow the RC was set into a trying codes-mode and when the AVR powered, then the right code was achieved.

(I believe this may be why some think the remote can power on and off an AVR. Technically, it _can_. But only during setup. Afterwards can only be used for volume and mute.)

Unfortunately, none of this helps R0am3r with the LG TV problem.

I also got a couple of those cheap 73's a few months back and initially was able to get the LG to work with it, then decided I didn't want it powering-off the TV and was able to set it for a different TV.

Since the revival of this thread, I've been unable to get it to control the LG. I think the remote may have to be *completely reset* and start over. I'm going to try this later. I know it can control the LG, and I should be able to figure out the correct code eventually.

Incidentally, I found out by accident the LG code controls an _Element_ brand TV in another room with the RC6x remote.

P.S. What's that reset procedure to wipe the remote, again?


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

After I ordered the RC73s, I somehow got the RC71 working. I have no idea why it started working, but it doesn't matter now. The RC73s worked the first time. Happy customer. And love my new LG OLED. 

Rich - I didn't get the RC73B. I went cheap because I wasn't sure the 73 would solve my problem.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Thanks for that post.
> 
> Jogged a memory of how I was able to get RC71 to control my old AVR (unsolved question in another forum).
> 
> ...


To reset any remote.
Press and hold the mute and select buttons until the light flashes 2 times ( as you are pressing the buttons those flashes do not count )
Type in 981
Done


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

R0am3r said:


> After I ordered the RC73s, I somehow got the RC71 working. I have no idea why it started working, but it doesn't matter now. The RC73s worked the first time. Happy customer. And love my new LG OLED.
> 
> Rich - I didn't get the RC73B. I went cheap because I wasn't sure the 73 would solve my problem.


I just got a LG and connected to a H24 - I had a Vizo in that spot before and a Rc65 Remote Programed for it -- I went to program the remote for the RC65 and LG -- in the TV menu (h24) no LG is listed --However -MY RC65 Controls the TV volume and tuns the set on and off (without ) doing anything.

The LG Magic remote also works the H24 (guide) making really neat for me


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

10178 or 11758.

Brands that use the same code set Goldstar, LG, Vizio, Hisense, Rca, and proscan, and many others.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> To reset any remote.
> Press and hold the mute and select buttons until the light flashes 2 times ( as you are pressing the buttons those flashes do not count )
> Type in 981
> Done


Thanks.

After the 981, got a dim red, then four green flashes. I'm gonna try re-programming and see what I can come up with for the code that works with the LG.

I also recalled the H25 receiver's original (R6xxIR) remote had two-way programming, but the H25 put in the wrong code for my old AVR (even though it listed the exact model number) and I had to get it from the old HR21 set up screens.

(I'm kind of hoping that two-way IR might work with the H25 and RC73 and possibly get to the cycle part to find that AVR code.)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I can definitely confirm that code *11423* (the first one in the list of the H25 receiver) *does* control the LG OLED set with the RC73 remote!

Unfortunately, I'm still struggling with that old AVR, and suspect (since two-way programming _doesn't_ work with the H25 and an RC73) that I'll only be able to program that unit with a fully-functioning genie HR.

Oh, well... At least I figured out the TV thing.

(Hope this helps someone.) Thanks again,* jimmie57* for the reset instructions.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Upon rudimentary searching, it appears the RC73 does not contain a lot of code data in itself, so it looks like my AVR problem will not be solved without a fully-functioning genie for it to interact with. Even then, who knows.

I'm glad R0am3r got the RC71 working again (which also may be my only solution, for the time being, for my old AVR). 

The RC71 I was using had batteries leak into it. Might be worth cleaning up at this point in order to use the HR44 RF agian and the old AVR. I haven't deleted it's programming yet, anyway...

(It was only that the RC73s were cheap and controlled other HRs thru IR and I didn't want to clean the 71.)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Upon rudimentary searching, it appears the RC73 does not contain a lot of code data in itself, so it looks like my AVR problem will not be solved without a fully-functioning genie for it to interact with. Even then, who knows.
> 
> I'm glad R0am3r got the RC71 working again (which also may be my only solution, for the time being, for my old AVR).
> 
> ...


DirecTV RC71 Genie Remote Controls Replaces RC71 | eBay

NEW DIRECTV RC71 UHF RF IR REMOTE CONTROL | eBay


----------

